# type 44 (1990) turn signals?



## Braden (Oct 3, 2006)

Flasher works with 4-way switch, but not with signal switch
Fuses are all OK
Replaced bulbs in inst. cluster and removed a screw that was shorting out a couple tracks Stupid (non oem screw.. no clue)
No bad solder joints in cluster, no broken tracks. MFA lights up but is garbled, potentially fried by the screw.
A couple marker lights burned out (shouldn't affect signals?)..
This car has way more electrical **** than any 1990 model should have. But more options than my Mk4 jetta did LOL

Anyone familiar with these cars?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: type 44 (1990) turn signals? (Braden)*

i would check ur turn signal switch. Those where faulty sometimes.


----------



## Braden (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: type 44 (Tdotdub)*

Thanks, I've removed and dissembled the entire column switch assembly, cleaned all copper with isopropanol, re-lubricated with dielectric grease and re-assembled. I verified function of all switch positions..

So it's not the switch


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: type 44 (Braden)*

R u sure u did it properly? If so... check flasher switch... Mk4 jetta's had problems with those... Never heard them go bad on 100's but who knows.


----------



## Braden (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: type 44 (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_R u sure u did it properly?

Positive.
I also rebuilt the 4-way switch, if that's what you mean by flasher switch, the 4-way flashers work fine.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: type 44 (Braden)*

well its a very simple system... now all is left is the relay and the wires... thats it man. I know you do not need to have ur instrument cluster in the car for it to work.. still should work! At least that was the case with dubs... 
Dumb question but why fix it







I never use mine.. ONCE out of the blue moon.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I pretty much have the same problem as the OP, but I have no wipers either.


----------



## Braden (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kenny_blankenship)*

I also have no wipers!
I've been tackling it as a separate problem, it sounds like it may be related..


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Braden)*

Check the ground..It may be common!


----------

